# Große Nase bei Pix aus der Nähe



## maaary (6. November 2004)

Wenn ich ein Foto mache,bei dem das Gesicht eines Menschen die ganze Bildgröße umfasst,scheint die Nase im Vergleich zum Rest viel zu groß zu sein. Kennt ihr das oder kommt es mir nur so vor? Kann man das irgendwie verhindern? Dass das Gesicht aussieht wie in der Realität auch und dass trotzdem keine Schärfe verloren geht? 
Hab übrigens die Powershot A85 (seit ein paar Tagen....bin noch nich so fit im Umgang mit der...)


----------



## Sebastianus (6. November 2004)

Das liegt an dem Weitwinkel des Objektives - je näher du an ein Objekt mit geringer Brennweiter herankomst desto mehr verzerrt sich das Bild! Lösung - die gleiche Aufnahme mit maximaler Brennweite machen - somit krümmt sich der Ausschnit nicht so!


----------



## maaary (6. November 2004)

Mhm,das hab ich mir gedacht.....nur ich bin dabei herauszufinden wie man die Brennweite verstellt.....(will jetzt nix von Gebrauchsanweisung hören   da find ich nix)


----------



## ans meer (7. November 2004)

Oder einfach ein Stückchen weiter weggehen und dafür wieder ranzoomen, falls du ein Zoom hast. Ich denke, das ist einfacher (;


----------



## Sebastianus (7. November 2004)

```
Oder einfach ein Stückchen weiter weggehen und dafür wieder ranzoomen, falls du ein Zoom hast. Ich denke, das ist einfacher (;
```

=> und beschreibt genau den oben genannten Effekt :þ


----------



## ans meer (7. November 2004)

maaary hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mhm,das hab ich mir gedacht.....nur ich bin dabei herauszufinden wie man die Brennweite verstellt.....(will jetzt nix von Gebrauchsanweisung hören   da find ich nix)


Das klang nur nicht so, als sei das schon ganz klar (;


----------



## maaary (11. November 2004)

doch mittlerweile ist es klar,trotzdem werden meine fotos nicht gut :/


----------



## Sebastianus (11. November 2004)

zeigen! Und sagen was nicht gefällt - wir diskutieren gerne!


----------



## maaary (11. November 2004)

Nee dann müsst ich von mir ein Foto hier reinstellen  lieber nich...


----------



## Bodylotion (28. November 2004)

versuch es doch auch mal mit lichtquellen , die auf das gesicht scheinen eine auf die linke und eine auf die rechte... oder direkt frontal... (wohl besser zu lösende) sodass das gesicht mehr eine ebene einnimmt , als eine detailierte tiefenschärfe aufzuweisen... auch mal mit blitz probieren... (aufpassen: rote augen)


----------

